# "Oh, is that a mixed breed dog?"



## Eowyn (Aug 29, 2013)

Oh yes, but only with my well bred show goldens. People are used to seeing poorly bred, oversized goldens that have been spayed prematurely (so they are taller/leaner).


----------



## Bosn'sMom (Feb 11, 2013)

I hear you. People's comments can annoy me to no end!

Bo is a big golden by golden standards (large bones, 93 lbs of beautiful golden) and I always get "there is no way that he is an american golden, or he must be an english golden, or he cant be a pure bred golden" 

His grandfather won westminster for best of breed.. hes a golden and has great lines. Oh and to the people asking? My dog is sitting at your feet staring at you with a happy face so yes, hes a golden


----------



## GoldenLover117 (Sep 6, 2014)

You're Goldens look nothing like mix breeds!! I wonder why people would think that there beautiful


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

I've had it a few times. In all fairness, Kenzie is little but she's not that small!
The best was at a fundraiser walk for our local shelter standing with her own golden asked how old Kenzie was. I responded "two", to which she replied, "what is she mixed with"


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

Two thoughts come to mind . . . the commenter just really isn't familiar with the breed standard and what show Goldens look like . . . or their jealousy of your beautiful dogs caused them to say something snarky. And really . . . Ziva mixed with Cocker Spaniel??? Cockers are short dogs with long ears and a very curly coat aren't they?

I remember someone who had a _very _leggy Golden in tow saying to me about Zoe "she's a low rider type Golden". I just smiled and kept going although I admit to commenting to myself "ignorant".


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

TheZ's said:


> Two thoughts come to mind . . . the commenter just really isn't familiar with the breed standard and what show Goldens look like . . . or their jealousy of your beautiful dogs caused them to say something snarky.


I don't think this person was being snarky, at all. It sounded very sincere, to me. But thanks for saying they are beautiful, that always makes me feel good! 

I always figured that even those who have "poorly bred" (for lack of a better term, though I don't like using that term) Goldens know what a Golden Retriever generally looks like. And I just can't understand how Golden owners -- who surely have their eyes peeled for Goldens in the world, in advertising, on TV, etc. -- can think a Golden that meets the standard is a mixed breed dog.

Well, darn. Reading this post and my OP, I'm sure I come off like the world's biggest dog snob. I don't mean it that way, but I don't know how else to say it. Maybe I am a snob, but I think, hey, my dogs look like Goldens should look. I know that because they are carefully bred and dog show judges have picked them as being the best example of a Golden on that particular day, over all the other show Goldens in the ring with them. So how in the world can Golden owners think they are mutts??? (Does that really sound as snobby as I think it does? :uhoh: )


----------



## Melfice (Aug 4, 2012)

DanaRuns said:


> I suspect this has been discussed before, but I thought I'd mention it because it just happened to me, _twice in one day_. Has it ever happened to you that another Golden owner has questioned whether or not your pure bred dog was a mix?
> 
> We were at the local dog park with our four dogs, two of which are show dogs, two of which are rescues. I had a couple discussions *with Golden Retriever owners* that left me nonplussed. The first Golden owner pointed to Ziva and asked, "Is that, like, a Golden and Cocker Spaniel mix or something?" I couldn't figure that out. Ziva is a 10 mo. old _show_ Golden. To my eyes, she's a typical Golden puppy. I can't imagine how another Golden owner would think Ziva is a mix, especially with Cocker Spaniel.  Here is a snapshot of her:
> 
> ...


A lot and I mean a lot of people think Rusty is an Irish Settler lol Also, one time a person asked if he was a German Shepherd...I still don't understand that one tho LOL

Btw your dog is beautiful


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

I think you got to just shrug and laugh. People are funny.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I've had people ask me what Tito is mixed with because they "have a purebred Golden Retriever at home that looks NOTHING like him...". It's kinda sad in a way.


----------



## Tosh's Legacy (Oct 2, 2013)

*Here's one for you !*

This is the perfect thread and time to show a picture of my Roxi (picture is at 2 years old: she is now 10). She is a rescue and the vet says 100% Golden, but had the prettiest GREEN eyes (now a darker gold eye color), pink pigmentation around her eyes, mouth and nose.

My vet and I had discussions on whether she is mixed, and it has finally become our decision that she has some genetic anomalies (throwbacks to something in her line?) of albinism, etc. Her brother, Wrigley, looks totally different and totally Golden.

Please don't anybody laugh at me for my ignorance about genetics: that's all too obvious!

What do you all think of her? To me, even though she is not the picture of
Golden perfection, she is the cutest, funniest, smartest little girl and has all the attributes personality-wise of a perfect Golden!


----------



## kellyguy (Mar 5, 2014)

I can't imagine what they think a golden looks like? Although I'd have to admit, none of mine have ever been groomed as beautifully as your show dogs.


----------



## Eclipse (Apr 21, 2014)

Penny has a white blaze on her face because of recessive genes. I get asked every time we go out what she's mixed with. Someone asked if she was a Corgi when she was already five months old. Oh, and someone else asked if she was a Duck Tolling Retriever. They're basically Goldens with a white chest, face, and paws, so I can understand how they thought that.


----------



## Beanie (Mar 18, 2010)

I flew to New Orleans to bring home Parker. Every single person who walked up to me asked if he was a Goldendoodle! I was blown away. They had all just gotten one or had a friend that did! The second question was always - are there not Goldens in Illinois ? LOL

Look at my avatar - does that look like a doodle mix?


----------



## pb2b (Nov 8, 2013)

Honestly, the first time I saw a show female, I was shocked at at how "small" she looked. I had no idea that that the "typical" golden I saw on the street was spayed early and therefore taller. In fact, I had never known anything about how spaying alters their growth and I still wouldn't if I hadn't gotten on this board and found my breeder.

So I think it's just a matter of exposure. The average dog owner knows very little about breed standards and they just go by what they see most often - tall dogs who were fixed at 6 months because that's just "what you do."


----------



## Melfice (Aug 4, 2012)

Tosh's Legacy said:


> This is the perfect thread and time to show a picture of my Roxi (picture is at 2 years old: she is now 10). She is a rescue and the vet says 100% Golden, but had the prettiest GREEN eyes (now a darker gold eye color), pink pigmentation around her eyes, mouth and nose.
> 
> My vet and I had discussions on whether she is mixed, and it has finally become our decision that she has some genetic anomalies (throwbacks to something in her line?) of albinism, etc. Her brother, Wrigley, looks totally different and totally Golden.
> 
> ...


Oooh she has a Brittany's eyes and nose! Just like my Kerrie Ann


----------



## GoldenLover117 (Sep 6, 2014)

Look at my avatar - does that look like a doodle mix?[/QUOTE]
He doesn't look anything like a golden-doodle


----------



## NewfieMom (Sep 8, 2013)

People thought Griffin (my Newfoundland) was a poodle after he had a haircut. He weighs 145 pounds. Do you know any 145 pound poodles? Not everyone is a rocket scientist.

[Photos below show Griffin post-haircut (2) and pre-haircut (1).]

NewfieMom


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

hotel4dogs said:


> I've had people ask me what Tito is mixed with because they "have a purebred Golden Retriever at home that looks NOTHING like him...". It's kinda sad in a way.


I get the exact same thing about Lexx. I've even had someone tell me he must be part Chow because he has a dark spot on his tongue. :doh:


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

Last Sunday I was out duck hunting. It was just Lucy and I. Another hunter I ran into said what a nice hunting dog she was, and what kind of lab mix was she? No, no lab, no mix, just golden, only golden.


----------



## Bentman2 (Sep 30, 2013)

Yes, DanaRuns, I am with Megora, people see what they want to see. Both these guys are 100% golden. Accept what your mind tells you is true, and move on. :wavey:


----------



## Bosn'sMom (Feb 11, 2013)

Laurie said:


> I get the exact same thing about Lexx. I've even had someone tell me he must be part Chow because he has a dark spot on his tongue. :doh:



Haha Bo has those spots too! So many goldens do!


----------



## Bentman2 (Sep 30, 2013)

Alaska7133 said:


> Last Sunday I was out duck hunting. It was just Lucy and I. Another hunter I ran into said what a nice hunting dog she was, and what kind of lab mix was she? No, no lab, no mix, just golden, only golden.


Yea, doesn't that just fry you? We have to accept the fact that there are lots of people out there that have no sense of what each of the breed's look like. Just be comfortable in your own mind that he/she is all that they can be in a golden and let others sort it out for themselves. They change nothing in your dog and in your perception of your dog. :wave:


----------



## Bentman2 (Sep 30, 2013)

Beanie said:


> I flew to New Orleans to bring home Parker. Every single person who walked up to me asked if he was a Goldendoodle! I was blown away. They had all just gotten one or had a friend that did! The second question was always - are there not Goldens in Illinois ? LOL
> 
> Look at my avatar - does that look like a doodle mix?


 
Your boy Parker is awesome. 100% Golden.


----------



## LJack (Aug 10, 2012)

Yes, repeatedly. My Jinx is on the smaller side of the standard and everyone always comments. I politely let them know the standard actually designates a size range in inches and that she falls well within it.

Interestingly, I never get any bizare guesses from children. Kids always come right up and ask to verify that they are goldens. Adults on the other hand come up with the strangest things. Maybe it's kind of like are you smarter than a 5th grader. It seems like as children we learn a lot and then forget it if we don't use it.


----------



## ktkins7 (Jul 20, 2013)

I get asked that with Ella because she's small. Only about 50 pounds. People either think she's a still growing puppy or a mix. I just ignore it.


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

"Your dog is too big to be a Golden" is the phrase we hear. "He must be part Great Pyrenees" is another one. Max is big, but is pure bred Golden. We smile and say, no, Max is a Golden Retriever. With that smile, what else could he be?


----------



## NewfieMom (Sep 8, 2013)

Max's Dad said:


> "Your dog is too big to be a Golden" is the phrase we hear. "He must be part Great Pyrenees" is another one. Max is big, but is pure bred Golden. We smile and say, no, Max is a Golden Retriever. * With that smile, what else could he be?
> *



Well, he looks like a poodle to _me_. (A very handsome one, though.)

NewfieMom

(I hope you know that was a joke.)


----------



## gold4me (Mar 12, 2006)

Oh yes, I have run into that exact question about my Gambler and Gussee. Gambler has a blocky head so he must be a golden lab mix. One man actually told my husband that our breeder lied to us. (Wouldn't Cathy love that) Gusseee is small so she is a mix. Oh brother, but as I look around and so many of the goldens are taller and have narrow heads that is what people expect. They definitely do not read the AKC standard. We actually had a man tell us that his 115 pound golden was a separate breed of golden. WHAT :doh:

By the way your two are BEAUTIFUL! Ooops sorry Gibbs Handsome.


----------



## Heather C. (Sep 25, 2013)

I get asked all the time if my girl is a mix, is a "mini-golden" or is a young puppy. She's 15 months, was just spayed, and weighs 60 lbs, which I believe is right in the middle of the standard. At least around here most goldens are bigger than she is and have a TON of long, fluffy hair.


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

Max's Dad said:


> "Your dog is too big to be a Golden" is the phrase we hear. "He must be part Great Pyrenees" is another one. Max is big, but is pure bred Golden. We smile and say, no, Max is a Golden Retriever. With that smile, what else could he be?


I've met Max. Max is 100% Golden, through and through.


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

Max's Dad said:


> "Your dog is too big to be a Golden" is the phrase we hear. "He must be part Great Pyrenees" is another one.


I get both of these, too. 

The best are the ones that argue with you...

"What kind of dog is that?"
"He's a Golden Retriever."
"No, he's not. He's not the right color and he's too big."
"Oh...okay." :uhoh:


----------



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

My Max is too big, too curly, too blonde, and my favorite - his tail is too fluffy so he must be mixed with Poodle.

Umm, no, he isn't


----------



## Articuno (Oct 19, 2013)

I've only ever been questioned by non-golden owners! They say Poppy's coat is too short, on Sunday I was asked if she was a "Long-haired Lab" LOL!!!!!!

She's also very small but still only 14 months old.


----------



## CharlieBear80 (Oct 13, 2013)

I 100% guarantee you it's because people are used to seeing Goldens that are not bred to standard, most often they are oversized. 

And I'll take a minute to sound like a snob here and say that if anyone were to ask me whether Will was a doodle, I'd be really offended.

ETA - Dana, your dogs are gorgeous, IMO, and I can't imagine anyone that truly knows Goldens could mistake them for anything else.


----------



## GRluver (Sep 29, 2013)

I work in a Vet clinic and Shay comes to work with me everyday, and everyday since he has been with me I have been questioned as to what he is or mixed with. When I tell people he is a purebred Golden I get the look like Man did you get ripped off or you work with animals and you don't know that is not a real Golden? I always feel like I have to have his 5 generation pedigree on hand to convince people They usually guess that he is a miniature Pyrenees or a long haired lab! Oy!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*DanaRuns*



DanaRuns said:


> I suspect this has been discussed before, but I thought I'd mention it because it just happened to me, _twice in one day_. Has it ever happened to you that another Golden owner has questioned whether or not your pure bred dog was a mix?
> 
> We were at the local dog park with our four dogs, two of which are show dogs, two of which are rescues. I had a couple discussions *with Golden Retriever owners* that left me nonplussed. The first Golden owner pointed to Ziva and asked, "Is that, like, a Golden and Cocker Spaniel mix or something?" I couldn't figure that out. Ziva is a 10 mo. old _show_ Golden. To my eyes, she's a typical Golden puppy. I can't imagine how another Golden owner would think Ziva is a mix, especially with Cocker Spaniel.  Here is a snapshot of her:
> 
> ...


DanaRuns

I pay no attention to things that people say. What is true is that that are some Golden Lovers that have Goldens and don't know all about the different looks Goldens can have. For us, we've adopted both of our Goldens. People used to ask if our Smooch was a Golden and a few people have asked if our Tucker is an Irish Setter.


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Classic example of foot-in-mouth disorder, Dana. Your dogs (all of them!!!) are gorgeous. And great representations of the breed, either in body or soul. Don't let ignorant strangers make you question yourself. 

I get breed questions all the time. With Bear, it's understandable since he IS a mix. But can people stop arguing that he isn't part Golden? Jeez. 

"Is that a flat coated retriever?"
"No, but good guess. He's a golden mixed with a slew of other breeds. He gets his coloring from a dash of Manchester terrier, if those DNA tests are accurate."
"That's not a golden retriever."
"Of course not purebred, but his mama was a golden. So he is in fact mostly golden retriever."
"But he's black!"

It's at this point I just want to pat them on their head and walk away. 

Just say he's gorgeous and you want to say hi or move along, people.


----------



## penparson (Sep 19, 2010)

My vet in Vermont has remarked several times how nice it is to see a golden who falls within the breed standard. Many of the goldens I've seen at the groomer's, the vet's or the kennel have long spindly legs and pointy noses. And then there are the tall chunky ones...


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

Yesterday I took puppy Birdie to lunch- her sister was along for the ride- they are 8-9 weeks old.... three people asked if they were part chow, NO one guessed Golden... people aren't used to seeing well bred Goldens.


----------



## Lise123 (Jan 1, 2014)

Bailey is questioned all the time. My favorite incident was with an older woman who HAD A GOLDEN. When I told her Bailey was a golden, she looked as me funny and said, "Are you SURE???"

Yes, we are sure.

We hear it so much that when someone asked me yesterday if Bailey was a purebred golden, I nearly fell over.

Something I've noticed this summer is that in our area, a lot of people like to shave their goldens in the summer. Those dogs look way different from Bailey (aka the Canine Hairball), even after their fur grows back.


----------



## DJdogman (Apr 23, 2013)

Haha, we constantly get it about Derek too, "is he some kind of lab mix?"

And I agree with Lise123, we get a shock too when people know he's a golden, especially if someone asks is he an English Cream!!

Here's our handsome 21 month old, the joy of our lives no matter what people think he is


----------



## RYAC (Mar 10, 2014)

I don't think anyone on this post has acted like snobs. It is great to see people gracefully defending the breed we love. I agree with a lot of the hypothesis, that many goldens these days are way out of breed standard. Since our dogs popularity is still very high, it comes with the territory. In my part of Michigan, our issue seems to be very lanky legged dogs. Not to the point where they are too tall for standard, but their legs are asymmetrical to the rest of their body. Very long with a shallow chest. Totally opposite to the muscular substance that the standard calls out for. I also had this happen the other day. Lucy has some crimping in her ear fur, endearing but not desirable. We had a Lab owner ask if she was part cocker spaniel. She said she was much to short to be a golden and her ears are too long. FYI she is 21" exactly at the withers at 8-1/2 months. But obviously, by the pictures below, she is a cocker spaniel mix:bowl:. We just have to come to the realization that most people do not know our breed at all. We are very lucky here on the forum, that we have people that continue to learn and are well versed in our breed, for the betterment of it.


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

I think those of you who say this happens because people are used to seeing early spay/neuters and dogs way out of standard are probably right. The guy who asked if Gibbs was a mix because "he's so short and stocky" had a tall, spindly male Golden that must have weight a hundred pounds. I'm afraid I probably sounded like a snob when I said, "No, he's a pure bred Golden Retriever. In fact, he's a show dog and he's what Goldens are supposed to look like." Oops. :uhoh: I'm sure the guy took it as a slight against his dog and a snooty comment about Gibbs, which is not how I meant it. I should have stopped after my first sentence.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Laurie said:


> I get the exact same thing about Lexx. I've even had someone tell me he must be part Chow because he has a dark spot on his tongue. :doh:


Ha! I've heard this, too, because of Shala's little treat spots - though I know the person was just kidding. "Maybe a little Chow in her?" :

I have people ask me all the time if Shala is purebred because she is smaller and darker than most Goldens around here. It truly doesn't bother me, because I know that I regularly have to ask people what their dog is, or if it is all something. There are so many mixes and rescues around, you just never know. But it's not that I am trying to be insulting to them - I just don't know all the breeds. So I assume people aren't trying to be insulting to me. They're just genuinely curious. And usually they tell me she is absolutely beautiful, or the cutest thing they've ever seen, too!


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

I've never had anyone question whether my dogs are goldens. Probably because they are poorly bred and were neutered too early according to the comments here. I mean, it couldn't be just because the people who are making those comments about the well bred goldens are just ignorant about the breed standards or anything.

The "worst" comments I have had about my dogs is when someone asks if Jasper is a girl because he has softer features and is smaller than Danny. Or when someone asks if Castle is a puppy because he's only around 50 lbs.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Someone asked me on Monday if Yogi was about 8 months old. She knew he was a Golden, but assumed that he was a pup because he is shorter in stature than hers. There really isn't a way to tactfully say my pup came from conformation lines and not someone's backyard, so I just smile and tell them we really love him!


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

This might not be appropriate to point out - and I understand why people are doing this, but on the Bond page on facebook... there have been instances of people zeroing in on well-bred and well-groomed goldens in that whole big area out there... and probably freaking out dog owners by demanding where they got their dogs from and/or how long they've had their dogs and if they have any tattoos....

And I'm like OMG - I'm pretty sure I'd be speechless if somebody snapped a picture of one of my dogs and put it on a facebook page with the assertion that he was acquired not the usual way. 

And for that matter, there were a lot of people posting pictures of dogs who looked absolutely nothing like Bond and trying to see if it was him. 

I think that people just don't know much about the breed.... and it's probably OK.

I'll insert my embarrassing but kinda funny story as far as how I can relate.  One of the instructors at the dog club I train at... she has PWD's.... but of course, before I started taking classes with her, pretty much I had the mental image that any medium sized leggy dog with kinky hair is a poodle. And most poodles out there are badly bred (they're the floozy breed of the dog world) so even if they didn't look EXACTLY like poodles, I still was like, "Nice poodles!" About her dogs.

These dogs are loaded with CH's as well as obedience titles.... and she freaked out about me calling her dogs poodles. <- I still tease her about her nice poodle dogs now, but yeah.  

As far as not knowing a dog is a golden retriever....? I don't get it personally, but I do spend a lot of time obsessing about breed related stuff and even back when I was younger, we still did the whole "root for our breed!" stuff with dog shows and buying dog books and dog magazines and anything and everything that was about golden retrievers. 

A lot of people out there come from a different world altogether. So you just got to laugh it off and keep going.


----------



## Tennyson (Mar 26, 2011)

Where the heck are you guys hangin with your pups? I've always had positive comments for both Deaglan and Mick. 
"He looks just like Air Bud, does he do commercials, what beautiful eyes, his coat is so soft and shiny looking."
Nothing off the wall. The only comment that didn't make sense was "What a beautiful golden lab."


----------



## Tosh's Legacy (Oct 2, 2013)

All the Goldens on here are beautiful -- well bred or not. Some of us are called to breed and show, and some of us are called to rescue. We all have one thing in common: we know our breed is special and we love each and every one of them! What an infinite variety of looks and personalities, but each one is that special combination of looks and love that makes a Golden Retriever.


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

Tennyson said:


> Where the heck are you guys hangin with your pups?


For me, this occurred at my local dog park in Southern California, where there are tens of thousands of Golden Retrievers, and the people making comments were other Golden owners. It's not like I was in some backwards, sheltered, never seen a Golden before area.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I was in a store with Yogi and another Golden owner came up.


----------



## hockeybelle31 (Jun 7, 2012)

I'm late to the party but I just wanted to say that Gibbs is the most BEAUTIFUL example of a golden.... I just love when you post pics of him. In fact I could stare at him all day!!! 

Fannin is shorter and stockier than his BFF Desmond. Thankfully around here most people ask what Desmond is... I guess side by side Fannin looks more "golden" to people.


----------



## Bentman2 (Sep 30, 2013)

DanaRuns said:


> For me, this occurred at my local dog park in Southern California, where there are tens of thousands of Golden Retrievers, and the people making comments were other Golden owners. It's not like I was in some backwards, sheltered, never seen a Golden before area.


Well if there are that many Goldens in Southern Cal, then there is NO excuse for someone not knowing the difference. I would take no prisoners in my comments back to them, if they made a mistake about Gibbs. He, and others on the forum that show on a regular basis, are 100% representatives of the standard. People should not open there mouths to speak against the breed unless they represent what a 100% golden looks like, by having one.


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

Bentman2 said:


> Well if there are that many Goldens in Southern Cal, then there is NO excuse for someone not knowing the difference. I would take no prisoners in my comments back to them, if they made a mistake about Gibbs. He, and others on the forum that show on a regular basis, are 100% representatives of the standard. People should not open there mouths to speak against the breed unless they represent what a 100% golden looks like, by having one.


I suspect that the people here who have said that folks are used to seeing Goldens that don't meet the breed standard are right. So when they see one it looks odd to them, I guess. Still, you'd think they see enough breed standard Goldens on TV and movies and ads and commercials and the front of dog food cans and bags to know what one looks like. 

BTW, Gibbs does get mostly comments about how pretty he is.  It's not like everyone is wondering what kind of mutt the dude is.


----------



## abradshaw71 (Jan 13, 2014)

I'm so glad I'm a part of this forum. I remember a thread not so long ago about others being annoyed when people commented on how small their golden was. I joined some others this past Sunday for some tracking training a new person with her two goldens came with us. Her youngest golden was small, but full grown. All of my female goldens have been around 65 lbs or so. I almost remarked on how small this golden was, but stopped myself.  I told the owner what a perfect size she was and that all of my females have been on the larger end. She was a beautiful golden and picked up the tracking quickly. That was the important part of her being there that day.


----------



## Melfice (Aug 4, 2012)

abradshaw71 said:


> I'm so glad I'm a part of this forum. I remember a thread not so long ago about others being annoyed when people commented on how small their golden was. I joined some others this past Sunday for some tracking training a new person with her two goldens came with us. Her youngest golden was small, but full grown. All of my female goldens have been around 65 lbs or so. I almost remarked on how small this golden was, but stopped myself.  I told the owner what a perfect size she was and that all of my females have been on the larger end. She was a beautiful golden and picked up the tracking quickly. That was the important part of her being there that day.


Yeah I know about the comments about being too small for goldens. The other week or so, a woman said this on our walk: "Wow a thin and fit golden! Very nice you don't see that very often with goldens"

And that's very true...I see soo many overweigh goldens...its sad indeed.


----------



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

We were walking at the park when the guy told me Max had to have some poodle in him because he was too curly. 

Yes, he's out of breed standard. He's a pet, he's not a show dog, he's never going to be bred, and he's a perfect representative of the Golden temperament. So he's big and curly and blonde, and that doesn't make him any less Golden than the show dogs. 

I've had a lot of people ask me what breed he is, and that doesn't bother me at all. It's the ones who insist he isn't Golden - those bug me.


----------



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

Melfice said:


> Yeah I know about the comments about being too small for goldens. The other week or so, a woman said this on our walk: "Wow a thin and fit golden! Very nice you don't see that very often with goldens"
> 
> And that's very true...I see soo many overweigh goldens...its sad indeed.


Max's thyroid is wonky, and it's a constant battle to keep weight off him. Having random strangers tell me how huge he is really doesn't do a bit of good for either of us - I feel guilty enough that he's overweight without being told how sad it is.
geesh:doh:


----------



## Bentman2 (Sep 30, 2013)

Melfice said:


> Yeah I know about the comments about being too small for goldens. The other week or so, a woman said this on our walk: "Wow a thin and fit golden! Very nice you don't see that very often with goldens"
> 
> And that's very true...I see soo many overweigh goldens...its sad indeed.


Most of the male goldens that I see, that appear to be overweight, are neutered. Does that go hand in hand, or is that just a coincidence?


----------



## Melfice (Aug 4, 2012)

laprincessa said:


> Max's thyroid is wonky, and it's a constant battle to keep weight off him. Having random strangers tell me how huge he is really doesn't do a bit of good for either of us - I feel guilty enough that he's overweight without being told how sad it is.
> geesh:doh:


Oh I did not mean it against you and your pup. You can't control that his thyroid is wonky. But a lot of owners just overfeed their animals, that what I meant by being sad.


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

It's called owners feeding their dogs too much! It has nothing to do with spay or neuter. A dog should have a nice figure due to correct feeding and exercise. Blaming it on anything else is just an excuse. My neutered boys are just fine, I get comments all the time about how good they look, in shape and the right weight. If you can't control your own feed intake, at least control your dog's!


----------



## Melfice (Aug 4, 2012)

Bentman2 said:


> Most of the male goldens that I see, that appear to be overweight, are neutered. Does that go hand in hand, or is that just a coincidence?


Hmm good question. Rusty has been fixed for over a year now, and he is in good shape. But I don't over feed him, and we go on long walks everyday, and exercise (not counting all the good play times with my Brittany).

I think that helps a lot, but I know A LOT of people where I live never take their dogs out of the backyard, and don't give them any exercise. My good friends are just as bad. "dog lovers" and "love their dogs" yet never interact with them (other than a petting them), and never take them on walks, trips or any K9 sports. I hate to say it, but they are just lazy when it comes to their dogs.

All of their dogs are over weight and its due to the lack of exercise, and feeding them too much.


----------



## RYAC (Mar 10, 2014)

Before this goes to far... I believe the whole point of this thread is about people going out of their way to tell someone else what their dog is or isn't. That shows ignorance, and many ignorant people chime in where they should not. I also believe that this thread is NOT bashing or criticizing anyone who has rescued, or has a golden out of standard, etc... A Golden whether in or out of standard is still (#1) a beloved and well tempered companion.

I believe danaruns and others who chimed in are only commenting on people with the audacity to come up to another person, who did not invite them to, and tell them that their dog is a mixed breed or really anything for that matter. I believe this thread is a venting session, especially for those of us who put so much into the breed with health clearances, planned and calculated breedings, etc... 

At the end of the day ignorant people will be just that. However, it is nice to be in an online community where we can vent and not be condemned for it. Since we all want the same thing for our breed at the end of the day.


----------



## Bentman2 (Sep 30, 2013)

Alaska7133 said:


> It's called owners feeding their dogs too much! It has nothing to do with spay or neuter. A dog should have a nice figure due to correct feeding and exercise. Blaming it on anything else is just an excuse. My neutered boys are just fine, I get comments all the time about how good they look, in shape and the right weight. If you can't control your own feed intake, at least control your dog's!


Good. That is what I was hoping to hear, Alaska7133 & Melfice. Bentley is not neutered and will not be for a while yet. I do not what him to "go to pot" because of food or lack of exercise. He is 100 lbs but he is also 27 inches tall and very muscular. He has always been a large dude, even when I brought him home at 7 weeks, he weighed 17 lbs. So then, the goldens I have seen that are overweight are food and exercise related. Good to know, thanks for setting me straight. :wave:


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

RYAC said:


> Before this goes to far... I believe the whole point of this thread is about people going out of their way to tell someone else what their dog is or isn't. That shows ignorance, and many ignorant people chime in where they should not. I also believe that this thread is NOT bashing or criticizing anyone who has rescued, or has a golden out of standard, etc... A Golden whether in or out of standard is still (#1) a beloved and well tempered companion.
> 
> I believe danaruns and others who chimed in are only commenting on people with the audacity to come up to another person, who did not invite them to, and tell them that their dog is a mixed breed or really anything for that matter. I believe this thread is a venting session, especially for those of us who put so much into the breed with health clearances, planned and calculated breedings, etc...
> 
> At the end of the day ignorant people will be just that. However, it is nice to be in an online community where we can vent and not be condemned for it. Since we all want the same thing for our breed at the end of the day.


Yeah, this.


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

I've been asked by quite a few people what kind of dog Kenzie is and that has never bothered me in the least. The only times it bothers me is when it's another golden owner asking what she is mixed with because she's so small. In all honesty, she is small, only 20in so not quite breed standard. 
What is strange though is she is the exact same size as my lab-mix Guinness and most people assume he is a purebred lab!


----------



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

Alaska7133 said:


> It's called owners feeding their dogs too much! It has nothing to do with spay or neuter. A dog should have a nice figure due to correct feeding and exercise. Blaming it on anything else is just an excuse. My neutered boys are just fine, I get comments all the time about how good they look, in shape and the right weight. If you can't control your own feed intake, at least control your dog's!


Well, then, I guess I've been guilty of using Max's thyroid issues as an excuse. The fact that I don't over-feed him and he gets plenty of exercise, gosh, guess I'm just doing it all wrong. 

:doh:

This is a bit of a sore point with me, I'm really tired of people telling me that it's my fault he's big. I could feed him next to nothing and he'd STILL be big. 

And this is why I stay out of pretty much every thread here.


----------



## NewfieMom (Sep 8, 2013)

laprincessa said:


> Well, then, I guess I've been guilty of using Max's thyroid issues as an excuse. The fact that I don't over-feed him and he gets plenty of exercise, gosh, guess I'm just doing it all wrong.
> 
> :doh:
> 
> ...


Please don't stay out of threads. You're one of my favorite posters!! And my boy is big because his genes dictated he would be big. End of subject.

Big hugs,
Deb :wave:


----------



## CharlieBear80 (Oct 13, 2013)

laprincessa said:


> Well, then, I guess I've been guilty of using Max's thyroid issues as an excuse. The fact that I don't over-feed him and he gets plenty of exercise, gosh, guess I'm just doing it all wrong.
> 
> :doh:
> 
> ...


I am sure Alaska7133 was not referring to dogs with a legitimate medical condition. She was probably talking about people with straight up fat dogs that feed them junk and then go, "Oh, I don't know why he's so big, we only feed him 10 extra hot dogs per day." ::Cough::Cough:: My ILs with the sausage-like Australian Cattle Dog!


----------



## Willsmum (Aug 12, 2014)

I've seen this with several dogs, not just goldens. A friend was asked if her German Spitz Mittel (called an American Eskimo in the US? Or are they considered separate now?) was a chihuahua! One of my cavaliers was accused of being a pekingese - have to say, show pekes scare me, they're like enormous hairy spider monsters. 

Closest Will has come is someone asking if he was part retriever rather than all, so I guess he's doing pretty well in the "what is your dog?" guessing game


----------



## Micheal (Jun 2, 2014)

Beanie said:


> Look at my avatar - does that look like a doodle mix?


He looks like a lion to me. hahaha


----------



## NewfieMom (Sep 8, 2013)

Micheal said:


> He looks like a lion to me. hahaha


Yes, he has a majestic lion-like look in a definitely *Golden Retriever* style. But for a true lion look you have to see *Scotty*'s Leonberger, Reese! He has a huge mane!!!

NewfieMom

PS-He is a _gorgeous_ Golden, *Beanie*!


----------



## sdhgolden (Aug 13, 2012)

I was at the vet today and the new tech was in shock at how "small" Charlie was. She called her a mini golden. Just smile and nod. That's all I did haha After she left I could hear them in the back talking and someone was telling her the official breed standard. She was so surprised.


----------



## Dancer (Apr 5, 2010)

DanaRuns said:


> I suspect this has been discussed before, but I thought I'd mention it because it just happened to me, _twice in one day_. Has it ever happened to you that another Golden owner has questioned whether or not your pure bred dog was a mix?
> 
> We were at the local dog park with our four dogs, two of which are show dogs, two of which are rescues. I had a couple discussions *with Golden Retriever owners* that left me nonplussed. The first Golden owner pointed to Ziva and asked, "Is that, like, a Golden and Cocker Spaniel mix or something?" I couldn't figure that out. Ziva is a 10 mo. old _show_ Golden. To my eyes, she's a typical Golden puppy. I can't imagine how another Golden owner would think Ziva is a mix, especially with Cocker Spaniel.  Here is a snapshot of her:
> 
> ...



Just curious- what did THEIR goldens look like???


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Denlie (Nov 3, 2011)

Someone asked me if my puppy was part Husky today.


----------



## NewfieMom (Sep 8, 2013)

Denlie said:


> Someone asked me if my puppy was part Husky today.


I looked at the picture and actually laughed outloud! People truly know _*nothing *_about dogs!!! And I didn't mean that as a put down. I know nothing about cars. I have no idea how a car works...and I depend upon one! People who don't know dogs just don't know dogs. To us what they say is ludicrous.

NewfieMom


----------



## NewfieMom (Sep 8, 2013)

DanaRuns said:


> In the second conversation, another Golden owner scrutinized my other show dog, Gibbs, and asked, "It's so short and stocky, are you sure it isn't a mixed breed dog?" Really??? Here is Gibbs.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I contributed to this thread earlier, *DanaRuns*, but I never addressed the issue of _your_ dogs. They are glorious specimens of the Golden Retriever breed, as I am sure that you know! Each one is really gorgeous. Anyone would be proud to own one of them. You obviously just ran into one of the many people who know nothing at all about dogs.

Thank you for sharing those lovely photos.

Hugs,
NewfieMom


----------



## GoldenLover117 (Sep 6, 2014)

Denlie said:


> Someone asked me if my puppy was part Husky today.


A Husky? lol


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

Here's one. Lila has a really long tail, or at least the tail hairs and we don't cut them. When she was still a pup a friend asked "is her tail going to stay that long?" Which was probably a comment on her size. Which is just right and in the bigger end of breed std (63 lbs), height depends on if there is a squirrel nearby or not.....


----------



## OrangeBlossom (May 1, 2014)

I get asked fairly often if our Emma is part Irish Setter. I think people are just so used to blonde goldens!


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

OrangeBlossom said:


> I get asked fairly often if our Emma is part Irish Setter. I think people are just so used to blonde goldens!


Or they've never seen an Irish Setter before. 

Setters are built differently than Retrievers.


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

I get it all the time too w Neeko!!! They always ask why are his legs so short, and him so small??:doh::doh: I think he looks great!!! I love when they say, "Really??"


----------



## Bentman2 (Sep 30, 2013)

Nash666 said:


> I get it all the time too w Neeko!!! They always ask why are his legs so short, and him so small??:doh::doh: I think he looks great!!! I love when they say, "Really??"
> 
> 
> View attachment 441722
> ...


Neeko is an awesome looking boy. :wavey:


----------



## NewfieMom (Sep 8, 2013)

OrangeBlossom said:


> I get asked fairly often if our Emma is part Irish Setter. I think people are just so used to blonde goldens!


Emma is _adorable_!!

NewfieMom


----------



## NewfieMom (Sep 8, 2013)

Megora said:


> Or they've never seen an Irish Setter before.


That comment made me laugh outloud, too. This thread has been an unexpected source of hilarity. Which is good. Sometimes life is grim around here. 

NewfieMom

PS-I had an Irish Setter briefly. Long enough to know that they have really long legs and are red and thin. ;-)


----------



## NewfieMom (Sep 8, 2013)

Bentman2 said:


> Neeko is an awesome looking boy.


Indeed he is! Extremely handsome.

NewfieMom


----------



## alphadude (Jan 15, 2010)

I have had people INSIST that Angus is not a purebred golden because of his massive head. I have been told that he "must" have some chow in him, or BMD, or St. Bernard, etc. 

People have called Axl a lab - usually when he blows his coat every second November. He has a sparse coat for a golden anyway but that's fine with me, he makes up for it in other ways. 

I really believe that goldens get lankier legs when they are neutered early - Ax was done at 8 months and Angus is still intact. Of course, their breeding is also very different.

Dana, your goldens are beautiful. Pay no attention to the comments of ignorant people.


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

alphadude said:


> I really believe that goldens get lankier legs when they are neutered early - Ax was done at 8 months and Angus is still intact. Of course, their breeding is also very different.


I agree. Hazel was spayed early and got tall. Her niece Lila went through 1 heat and is excelent proportion.


----------



## alphadude (Jan 15, 2010)

lhowemt said:


> I agree. Hazel was spayed early and got tall. Her niece Lila went through 1 heat and is excelent proportion.


It's funny, I regularly complain to my wife that she deprived me of the possibility of having one of Ax's offspring to hopefully carry on his legacy by insisting that he be neutered. She responds the same way all the time saying that she "freed him" to be the single minded canine disc athlete he turned out to be. She may *not* be entirely wrong. I personally believe his longer legs are a contributing factor to his speed and athleticism...


----------



## ktkins7 (Jul 20, 2013)

I get asked if Ella is either a puppy or a mix because if her small size, but I do think she is smaller than the breed standard. Someone thought she was mixed cocker. I think she looks 100 percent golden, just small. So I do understand the puppy question. While it sometimes gets annoying answering the same question all the time I don't get offended or anything. As long as my girl us perfect to me I don't care what others think.

And everyone that's posted pics of their golden on here, they're beautiful and look pure golden to me.


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

alphadude said:


> It's funny, I regularly complain to my wife that she deprived me of the possibility of having one of Ax's offspring to hopefully carry on his legacy by insisting that he be neutered. She responds the same way all the time saying that she "freed him" to be the single minded canine disc athlete he turned out to be. She may *not* be entirely wrong. I personally believe his longer legs are a contributing factor to his speed and athleticism...


Hazel could run like the wind too. She was poetry in motion.


----------



## Martin (Feb 21, 2011)

I haven't read this entire thread, so maybe this has already been covered. Perhaps one of the reasons a lay person might think a show golden is a mixed-breed dog is the special cut they get. Before I went on this site, I never saw a golden with only short fur on their ears. I didn't know that people cut the longer fur to show them; it didn't even occur to me that someone would intentionally get rid of it as I find it incredibly cute.

The wide range of possible body builds and fur colors can also make a golden at one extreme look very different from one at the other. If one knows a lot about goldens and has seen many different ones, they all look like goldens. Yet if someone has only seen a few and then comes across one that looks very different, it's understandable that they could guess he/she is a mixed breed.


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

Bentman2 said:


> Neeko is an awesome looking boy. :wavey:


Thanks!!!!! Just yesterday I was walking Neeko in the park, a couple walked by, smiled, and after they passed us, I heard the woman say, she sure is tiny........WHATTTTTTTTT?????????????:doh::doh::doh::yuck::yuck: GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR

OH, AND SOMEONE HAS CALLED MY DOG JAY LENO...CAUSE HE HAS A BIG HEAD........GRRRRRRRRR AGAIN......


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

NewfieMom said:


> Indeed he is! Extremely handsome.
> 
> NewfieMom


thanks!!!!!!!!::::::::::


----------



## OrangeBlossom (May 1, 2014)

Chocolate lab yesterday. The guy was so confident too...


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

I've had people ask me whether Mercy is a mix or what she's mixed with. These are usually people who don't own Goldens of their own. I would think a Golden Retriever owner would know that our Goldens are pure. Mercy does have a big round head, which might make her look strange to some people. I have had to tell people that she is purebred many times and is also closer to what Goldens are supposed to look like.


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

laprincessa said:


> Well, then, I guess I've been guilty of using Max's thyroid issues as an excuse. The fact that I don't over-feed him and he gets plenty of exercise, gosh, guess I'm just doing it all wrong.
> 
> :doh:
> 
> ...


I'm struggling with Mercy's weight as well. I give her Wellness Weight Loss formula and she is still 90 pounds. She is on thyroid meds, but I give her enough of the supplement to keep her thyroid at the right levels and no more. I've been giving smaller amounts of food with sweet potato treats. I am trying to find more opportunities to exercise her. The trip to the beach sould be great fun for her.


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

Nash666 said:


> I get it all the time too w Neeko!!! They always ask why are his legs so short, and him so small??:doh::doh: I think he looks great!!! I love when they say, "Really??"
> 
> 
> View attachment 441722
> ...


Neeko's a real beauty.


----------



## kbear (Aug 27, 2014)

DanaRuns said:


> I suspect this has been discussed before, but I thought I'd mention it because it just happened to me, _twice in one day_. Has it ever happened to you that another Golden owner has questioned whether or not your pure bred dog was a mix?
> 
> We were at the local dog park with our four dogs, two of which are show dogs, two of which are rescues. I had a couple discussions *with Golden Retriever owners* that left me nonplussed. The first Golden owner pointed to Ziva and asked, "Is that, like, a Golden and Cocker Spaniel mix or something?" I couldn't figure that out. Ziva is a 10 mo. old _show_ Golden. To my eyes, she's a typical Golden puppy. I can't imagine how another Golden owner would think Ziva is a mix, especially with Cocker Spaniel.  Here is a snapshot of her:
> 
> ...


gibbs is absolutely gorgeous and perfect. any golden owner that doesn't know he's a pure bred golden is either a moron or jealous


----------



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

MercyMom said:


> I'm struggling with Mercy's weight as well. I give her Wellness Weight Loss formula and she is still 90 pounds. She is on thyroid meds, but I give her enough of the supplement to keep her thyroid at the right levels and no more. I've been giving smaller amounts of food with sweet potato treats. I am trying to find more opportunities to exercise her. The trip to the beach sould be great fun for her.


Too bad you don't live closer, we could let them run off their weight together.


----------

